# please, anybody how can i find a hunting lease



## mad3195 (Sep 26, 2010)

It can be from 20 to 500 acres depending on the money of course. I hunt with my wife and kids, serious hunting, and my Dad and a few other family members. Weve  always dreamed of having our own family club. How do i go about it. Can I get a list of all companies and people that might have something.  thanks alot David


----------



## McGator83 (Sep 27, 2010)

www.westerveltwildlife.com


----------



## sparkman8 (Oct 11, 2010)

There are the timber companies:  rayonierhunting.com, plumcreek.com, frcdataroom.com, and stregis.com.  Look in the local papers or stores for adds in the area you are looking for.  This is the best chance of leasing private land because it is not widely advertised most times.  Hope this helps I have been doing a lot of searching as well.


----------



## GriffinA (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lease Available*

I have personal tracts from 50 to 500 acres.  Call 478.256.5414 for details.  Thanks.


----------



## GriffinA (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lease Available*

I have personal tracts from 50 to 500 acres.  Call 478.256.5414 for details.  Thanks.


----------



## padkisson (Oct 29, 2010)

GRIFFINA:
Where do you have land?


----------



## woodduck34 (Oct 29, 2010)

where are your leases what county


----------

